# Twist The Web Skype Group!



## Myachii (Apr 19, 2015)

As those who solve on TTW know, I am fairly active and try to solve with others for at least an hour a day. I think it is a great way to make new friends and speak to people who enjoy what you do. However, TTW lacks some features which would greatly improve its popularity. One of these is a private messaging function, so you can't actually message people you want to solve with, and if somebody is in a private lobby, you can't speak to them to ask if you can join.

This is why I have decided to create an Official TTW Skype Group. The aim of this will be for cubers to be able to communicate with each other and discuss when they will be online instead of waiting for them to join so you can make a group. It will also encourage others to meet new people, and hopefully increase the size of the TTW community.

If anyone is interested, please send me a PM on here and I will add you to the group (this is only temporary until things get a bit more set up, then I will allow people to request to join on this thread). It is not a requirement to play TTW to join this group, however it would be appreciated as this means we can solve together.

If you have any questions about this or want to suggest anything, let me know in this thread.

Thanks!

~Myachii


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 19, 2015)

Myachii said:


> As those who solve on TTW know, I am fairly active and try to solve with others for at least an hour a day. I think it is a great way to make new friends and speak to people who enjoy what you do. However, TTW lacks some features which would greatly improve its popularity. One of these is a private messaging function, so you can't actually message people you want to solve with, and if somebody is in a private lobby, you can't speak to them to ask if you can join.
> 
> This is why I have decided to create an Official TTW Skype Group. The aim of this will be for cubers to be able to communicate with each other and discuss when they will be online instead of waiting for them to join so you can make a group. It will also encourage others to meet new people, and hopefully increase the size of the TTW community.
> 
> ...



I don't think I will join the group, but it was a big coincidence that you joined our group


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 20, 2015)

Can I join 
Skype is adam-_-attia
I usually go on after school hours so 2-5 Eastern Standard Time


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 20, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Can I join
> Skype is adam-_-attia
> I usually go on after school hours so 2-5 Eastern Standard Time



Whaat school ends at 2!


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Whaat school ends at 2!



my school ends at 2:30 but starts at 7:30.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I have a 1-8 schedule and my schedule is supposed to be 7:20-2:00 but I leave at 1:10 because I have lunch last period and don't eat school lunch.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 20, 2015)

Skype name's rassilon216

my school ends at about 3 pst, so yea


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 20, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Well I have a 1-8 schedule and my schedule is supposed to be 7:20-2:00 but I leave at 1:10 because I have lunch last period and don't eat school lunch.



wait, you get to pick you lunch time?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 20, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> wait, you get to pick you lunch time?



Nope


----------



## Fawn (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll join. My skype account name is astronautblue. I'm not actually 11 years old as my status states.

Also I'm generally out of school by 4, but I have a class until 9:45 P.M. on tuesdays. This is all Pacific US time. Fridays are free.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll add everyone who wants to join later, thanks for the positive response!
Btw it doesn't matter what times you'll be online, as long as you are


----------



## Myachii (Apr 25, 2015)

*bump*

The group is still open to anyone who wants to join! Just send me a quick PM with your Skype name and active hours 
Thanks to all that are currently in the group  We're up to 11 people so the community is thriving


----------



## Shayeth (Apr 25, 2015)

Skype: Sethseib


----------



## tarandeep5 (Apr 25, 2015)

Skype: live:tarandeep5

I'm usually online for a hour from 4-5.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 25, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> my school ends at 2:30 but starts at 7:30.



What! I'm 9:15 to 3:15 and I get home at 4!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 25, 2015)

Skype email: [email protected]


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ill join 
skype: FiJoTh97


----------



## Myachii (Apr 25, 2015)

Everyone added* 

*Tarandeep, I just need to confirm which Skype is yours, because there are multiple results. I am guessing it is the one with the location as Ontario, Canada? Please let me know ASAP so I can add you.

Thanks for the amazing response!


----------



## Seanliu (Apr 27, 2015)

My Skype is zhxnliu


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> What! I'm 9:15 to 3:15 and I get home at 4!


Mine is 7 to 1:40. Then we have extra classes. I reach home around 2:30


----------



## biscuit (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't use TTW that often but I definitely think a skype group could encourage me to use it more. skype name:cugrucubing (there might be a underscore)


----------



## Myachii (Apr 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I don't use TTW that often but I definitely think a skype group could encourage me to use it more. skype name:cugrucubing (there might be a underscore)



No results 

I've added everyone else, still waiting on Fin and Sethseib to accept


----------



## biscuit (Apr 27, 2015)

try cugru_cubing or Cugru Cubing


----------



## Myachii (Apr 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> try cugru_cubing or Cugru Cubing



Added


----------



## tarandeep5 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry for the late response. Yeah, it's the one that says Ontario, Canada. Thanks in advance


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 29, 2015)

I would like to join too: FailStoner FailStoner


----------



## Justin Ng (May 4, 2015)

Please add me! My skype name is jusxusfanatic. Thanks!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry for the bump, I saw it in Myachii's signature on another thread. I would like to join! I don't have school, but I have work every so often!

Skype: KaossTrojan


----------



## Myachii (Jun 4, 2015)

SixSidedCube said:


> Sorry for the bump, I saw it in Myachii's signature on another thread. I would like to join! I don't have school, but I have work every so often!
> 
> Skype: KaossTrojan



No results :/
Everyone else added btw


----------



## ThreadLight (Jun 4, 2015)

Ill join for the sake of it
Skype: Threadlight101

BTW if I do go on TTW with someone here please excuse my lame times
Everyone has to start somewhere...


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 4, 2015)

Myachii said:


> No results :/
> Everyone else added btw



Add the email "[email protected]".


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mind if I am added? I am strakerak on Skype.


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jun 15, 2015)

Would like to join: jecker.fighter


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 16, 2015)

I would like to join as well. NeoHero14


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 15, 2015)

Can I please join.

ctsmasterdavid02


----------



## AuRoRa (Dec 1, 2015)

I would like to join: zeldafanatic01


----------



## XDKILLER099 (Dec 3, 2015)

Add me I can talk any time after 3 western time


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 3, 2015)

XDKILLER099 said:


> Add me I can talk any time after 3 western time



uhh western time? tbh that isn't very specific


----------



## XDKILLER099 (Dec 3, 2015)

Lmao my bad I totally messed up I meant eastern pacific New York,new jersey etc


----------



## thatrandomcuber (Dec 19, 2015)

I would like to join my name is Jose That Random Cuber (spaces included)


----------

